# HBO's Sopranos recipes



## the chef's dad (Nov 10, 2001)

I was just checking out the web site for the HBO show, The Sopranos. I found some great Italian recipes sent in by veiwers. Check out the cookbook at this link : http://www.hbo.com/sopranos/community/


----------



## piper halliwell (Jun 22, 2002)

Thanks for the link 

I really like Italian food. They have some very good recipes. In my country, i don't get to see The Sopranos but, as far as i know, it's a good show.


----------



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

My husband always wants Italian food after watching the sopranos. He always wants to know what is "authentic."

So, what area of Italy are the Sopranos from, anyway? So are we doing red sauces or white? More seafood or meat?

~~Shimmer~~


----------

